# Gotta get that snow off the driveway



## tisenberg

So... which do you do?


----------



## Chris

How about one for None of the above because you live in Louisiana?

Andy


----------



## jodyand

*well i cant vote*

on this but when we do get snow its gone by the next day.
Jody


----------



## tisenberg

Hmmm... My post, but I can't edit it. Will the moderator of this section edit the Poll and add something like.

4) don't get snow
5) melts by the next day, don't need to


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Hmmm... My post, but I can't edit it. Will the moderator of this section edit the Poll and add something like.
> 
> 4) don't get snow
> 5) melts by the next day, don't need to *


 I did it for you tisenberg.
Jody


----------



## Greg

> So... which you do you?


Toba...

* do you do* this often??? LOL


----------



## Live Oak

Never get enough snow to shovel in Tennessee.


----------



## gwill

I use a Ford 641 with a 3 pt blade on each end. It's the best I have now that the JD 350 and the Ford 555 are gone.

George Willer


----------



## slipshod

*I move a lot of snow*

None of the poll options fit . 1 ton GM deisel with a Meyers plow,or my John Deere with an 84 inch scraper box on the back and fel on the front.


----------



## Argee

*You neeed to add*

Push it with a plow truck.

Move it with a tractor with an FEL

Move it with a tractor with a back blade

Other means to complicated to describe

Just a couple of suggestions for your poll Toba.:smiles:


----------



## Argee

That would let Slip vote twice.:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444

I would also fit in the "other" catagory. Got the old Powerwagon to get me out. BUT, I do have a blade for each of the tractors, and a snow blower, but that is burryed in the shed, and does not work. The truck does a better job anyway. Plus it has heat.


----------



## tisenberg

Greg --> Not sure what you are talking about with the "do you do do you" stuff. Oh, that's because I editted and fixed it LOL


----------



## guest2

I think it really depends on the type of snow. I use the blower on my craftsman and either plow or blower on bolens, they can be changed in a few minutes. The craftsman is an all day job to switch.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I think it really depends on the type of snow. I use the blower on my craftsman and either plow or blower on bolens, they can be changed in a few minutes. The craftsman is an all day job to switch. *


How so sixchows. I have a GT5000 with a snowblower and it takes me 1/2 hour tops to get it on and 10 minutes to get it off.


----------



## johnray13

I guess a box for "Make your wife shovel it" is out of the question


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I think it really depends on the type of snow. I use the blower on my craftsman and either plow or blower on bolens, they can be changed in a few minutes. The craftsman is an all day job to switch. *


6chows, is it a hassle to get that cab off and on?


----------



## guest2

Argee
Do you switch from a blower to a plow on your GT? If I want to switch say to plow heavy ( not deep) wet snow, I'd have to remove the front side plates on the frame, the clutch idler assembly under the tractor, remove side muffler guard, install support bracket for plow handle guide then put muffler guard back. Then remove lift links from mower suspension arms adjust nuts all the way down and install on plowlift brackets. Then assemble plow lift brackets to tractor and hookup plow. Remember we're talking about snow it's usually not good working conditions even inside the shed. If I used air tools I could probably speed it up some but then you know the next storm would need a blower!
Simple_John
The cab depends on how you want to store it, you can leave it mostly assembled and suspend it from the roof of the shed my barn style shed is high enough, but there's no need to take it all apart again. It was like a puzzle putting it together, nothing is marked left or right and only different bends make it left or right. Besides I have a tendency to start these projects just before it gets dark always makes it more fun.
The bolens uses 2 pins and cotter keys under the axle and 2 cotter keys to the lift arm doesn't even take 5 min to swap and the blower has a u-joint to the pto with a special spring cotter


----------



## Argee

I put the blower on in the fall and it stays there until spring. I use it in any type of snow condition.


----------



## guest2

Yes Argee I do also, but this last wet slop we had over the weekend popped a shear pin on one side so I figured if the 2 stage had a hard time I might as well throw the plow on the bolens. The sick part is I really hate getting the bolens all wet with the snow and then I won't drive it anywhere there was salt used. I know, I know "it's a tractor!"


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> The sick part is I really hate getting the bolens all wet with the snow and then I won't drive it anywhere there was salt used. I know, I know "it's a tractor!" [/B]



I thought I was the only one who hated rock salt? after each storm and using both machines in the street, they are covered with Rock salt...I power wash them either right away or the next day...I have a outside access hot water spiget, so i hook up the power washer and clean them up....I hate RUST more than salt !! 
I dont want my machines looking like a salt lick...my cars are washed as well....

Ducati


----------



## guest2

Good to know I'm not alone! When they come "to take me for a ride" one day there be "others" like me in the next padded room.


----------



## darrenvox

use the old fergie with blade!!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Still waiting for enough snow to use my plow. #!&^%$# WINTER!
:globesnow


----------



## Argee

Just a thought.....you can push snow with it, just don't turn the auger on.


----------



## Argee

sixchows - I can't imagine wet snow breaking a shear bolt. You sure you didn't pick up a stone or something?


----------



## guest2

Argee
I thought it was becuase the snow was starting to freeze but I went back and looked where I was when it happened, seems I skinned a tree root. Didn't chop it up too bad just kind of took the bark off. The good news is there's not even a mark on the blower.


----------



## Jetblack1525

I use a troy-buit GTX20. The blower on this thing is BIG for the tracotr size. It blows you could say! LOL:furious:


----------



## George G

If it's not deep enough to plow with the Allis. It will just have to wait til it is.









Guess I can't get a picture to show here.


----------



## chrpmaster

That looks like a serious snow plow George! Post some "action shots" when you get a chance. We love to remember why we don't move farther north 

Andy


----------



## urednecku

Around here, we just let it soak up in the ground.........it's melted LONG before it gets to ground level!!:furious: 

I've only seen snow on the ground here 1 time in my 53 years, back in the mid-late '70's. 99% of it was gone by noon. 

Ya'll keep it up there, I don't like that cold'a weather!!! :confedera


----------



## George G

Heres a couple pictures plowing the driveway and front yard





























The only place it was deep, was between the truck and the Jeep. I wouldn't have plowed it otherwise


----------



## Fordfarm

Well -
NORMALLY, I hop on the Ford 4000 and blade it off, then clean up with the loader.

BUT

We've had 38" of snow since the 1st of December, plus winds and a little ice. Two of the storms dropped 14" each. 
My driveway is 500', uphill to the road, and a circle drive by the house. The snow was just too deep for a 2WD tractor to do it, so I am (still) waiting for a neighbor with a 4x4 tractor to come and help. I managed to get out in the pickup yesterday but I'm stuck again. Ain't gonna be going nowhere until I get some help.
I have a drift on my patio that is 6' deep. Hven't been able to use that door in over a month.


----------



## chrpmaster

Dang Fordfarm. Sounds like you need some of that Global warming about now!


----------



## Fordfarm

The neighbor came by yesterday afternoon. He got what he could but - even with his large 4x4 tractor, he was having a hard go in some of it. At least the drifts are cut down to where I can get out now! The car is still buried, but the 4x4 F-150 doesn't have to swim anymore.....


----------



## alleyyooper

Best invest ment I ever made was a Ber Vac 7 foot snow blower. Mounted on the Ford 5000 makes short work of cleaning the drive. Not even enough time to get finished with the it's fun to run stage. go and do the neighbours drive. I tell the Misses she wouldn't have so much snow if i hadn't filled it up when cleaning ours their a quarter mile down the hill.

Got hired once by some city folks to clean a drive back to their hunting camp. Asked it there was any thing in the drive that may hurt the blower, they said no. I had went about 300ft. down that drive and all a sudden some black stringy stuff came out the shute. I stoped and picked a chunk and looked at it. the dumbies had laid the phone cable right down the middle of the drive. Ihad taken out about 50 feet of it.

Sorry no Pictures, Mabe able to find one when on dads 2000 Ford. No live power on that one though.

 Al


----------



## DK35vince

A few pictures from last months snow removal.


----------



## diesel_nut

I picked Louisiana although I live in Tn. But we had enough in the past 2 years to plow!


----------



## togman

Glad it is finally warming up around here!


----------



## gdib

I use a FEL on a gravel driveway.(700ft) .. not the best way to do this since the blade has a tendency to dig into the gravel. Also I don't have chains which can be a problem with icing.
My tractor is a Kubota 3400 4x4. Today I went over the the driveway with my box blade to fix it up... came out nice.. almost reached 70 here in NY


----------



## steve lalonde

In the past snow blowing was done with a JD 2140 2wd no cab with snow Blower and front end loader and the round trip distance was 10 km with temps as low as - 20c. Now we have Deutz fahr K110 profiline 4 wd with loader and cab, more comfortable than the old way.


----------



## farmall1

i wish i had some snow now


----------



## WJBMF35

Last winter was kinda light, but still works well.


----------



## Dugout

So glad I live in Texas, although I appreciate the pics, it keeps me cool. I've never even seen snow like that with my own two eyes.


----------



## WJBMF35

Dugout said:


> So glad I live in Texas, although I appreciate the pics, it keeps me cool. I've never even seen snow like that with my own two eyes.



Thanks!! I will post more, during the winter, as well as in between.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Here in Northern Idaho, we get lots of snow too. I'll put up some pictures when the time is right!:globesnow:hohoho:


----------



## wjjones

Live Oak said:


> Never get enough snow to shovel in Tennessee.


 Same here...plus the gravel driveway.


----------



## grnspot110

Depending on the snow; 74-112 w/37-A blower or 83-420 w/54 blade:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice place you got, and you look like a guy who likes to keep warm while plowing! Is that a thermos of hot cocoa in the tool box!


----------



## snowman17

I've been shopping for a garden tractor with at least a snowblade, or preferably a snowblower. Currently I have an OLD walk-behind snowblower that refuses to go in reverse. Here in south-central PA the winters vary, but I don't think we get enough even during the worst winters!


----------



## rsmith335

Invite my brother inlaw over for lunch, he's full of hot air. 8N w/ blade


----------



## snowman17

I think I will, sounds like fun!


----------



## Bamataco

tisenberg said:


> Hmmm... My post, but I can't edit it. Will the moderator of this section edit the Poll and add something like.
> 
> 4) don't get snow
> 5) melts by the next day, don't need to


Most of the time this is pretty well true of where I live in New Mexico. Every once in a while we will get some appreciable snow. So I just use 4 wheel drive on my truck for that day or two when there is actually snow on the ground.


----------



## TeamCheap

I'm looking forward to winter this year as I now have a dozer blade and a snowthrower for the SS18.
I still need to get some weight for the back end, I'm thinking of just making a box with a hand scooper in it that will hold 2 80lb. bags of salt so it will be handy for the few places I need it.
(dont want a salt spreader - dont need it all over the tractor)

The blade worked good last year but we only got two real snows and they were not much really 6"s or so but the forcast for this year is more frequent heavy snows and I say......BRING IT ON.

If I get motivated I'll get the SS16 I also have up and running and throw the blade on it so I dont have to spend a 1/2 hour switching the two implements.


----------



## rubadub

Heres last winter. TRACTOR2

Rob


----------



## Bamataco

rubadub I was looking through your site. You have an amazing set up for restoring cars. Do you do that for a living or is it a hobby? You do great work. Oh and you have one heck of a nice John Deere to.


----------



## rubadub

Bamataco said:


> rubadub I was looking through your site. You have an amazing set up for restoring cars. Do you do that for a living or is it a hobby? You do great work. Oh and you have one heck of a nice John Deere to.


I used to fix some cars and pickups on the side, but now its just a hobby, thanks for asking.

Rob


----------



## Ernie

I wait for spring time.....lol


----------



## Waldershrek

We use the four wheeler with the plow on it unless the snow gets too deep then we get out the Allis 170 with the front end loader. Snow season is almost here......


----------



## jb62901

*Snow Equip.*

This is what I used last winter and again this one. Both blades are homemade as well the cab. Worked great on the 900' drive.... John

http://oi46.tinypic.com/2150s34.jpg


----------



## TeamCheap

Nice work there *jb62901*.

I may make a cab for mine but I dont think I'll really need it for my 128' long drive but I plan to make a front windshield just not sure on the rest just yet, I will be using a snowblower attachment.


----------



## Bamataco

jb62901 said:


> This is what I used last winter and again this one. Both blades are homemade as well the cab. Worked great on the 900' drive.... John
> 
> http://oi46.tinypic.com/2150s34.jpg


That is quite the set up you have. Plowing snow would be a pleasure in that rig.


----------



## WJBMF35

jb62901 said:


> This is what I used last winter and again this one. Both blades are homemade as well the cab. Worked great on the 900' drive.... John
> 
> http://oi46.tinypic.com/2150s34.jpg



Is the frame mount harness home made too??


----------



## jb62901

Thanks Guys: I started from the canopy (Chevy Al Camino Cap) down. Sides are from truck caps. Both blades started out as a 100 gl up right LP tank. I have less than $200 in cab and blades. Canopy stays on all the time, it's just about that time to add sides and back.


----------



## jb62901

Everything is homemade exp Hyd Cyl and hoses. You had asked about the frame. A few pic Hope this I don't bore you?

Cab
http://oi38.tinypic.com/m9t1zr.jpg
http://oi38.tinypic.com/4hz8yd.jpg

Plow
http://oi46.tinypic.com/5132gp.jpg
http://oi46.tinypic.com/2yltnbr.jpg
http://oi47.tinypic.com/2upftp3.jpg


----------



## WJBMF35

jb62901 said:


> Everything is homemade exp Hyd Cyl and hoses. You had asked about the frame. A few pic Hope this I don't bore you?
> 
> Cab
> http://oi38.tinypic.com/m9t1zr.jpg
> http://oi38.tinypic.com/4hz8yd.jpg
> 
> Plow
> http://oi46.tinypic.com/5132gp.jpg
> http://oi46.tinypic.com/2yltnbr.jpg
> http://oi47.tinypic.com/2upftp3.jpg




Thanks for those. Bore me? NOOOOOO, I love home made stuff.

Got any more??


----------



## jb62901

You got Me started Have built TPH forks, and able to move them to the FEL, TPH drawbar, Subsoiler, Trailer for the BX2360, besides both blades and cab. I can't help myself


----------



## WJBMF35

jb62901 said:


> You got Me started Have built TPH forks, and able to move them to the FEL, TPH drawbar, Subsoiler, Trailer for the BX2360, besides both blades and cab. I can't help myself




We did the same with our 3PT forks, can do double duty, well if we had a loader, did once, on an older tractor.


----------



## Ron Frost

*snow removal*

I plow with the tractor, blow with the walk behind, and clean up with the hand shovel.


----------



## TeamCheap

Things are looking better I got my snowblower for the SS/18 almost back together.
I just got to get the chute controls set and lube it up.
Started it up and at full speed it was moving some serious air so hopefully it will work well I wonder how my excessive wear bar will effect the snow blowing operation.(I'll know in about 6-8 weeks or so)

I also got the SS/16 running and have the freshly painted plow/dozer blade hooked up to it.

So when the white stuff falls I should be ready for it and if both tractors go down I have a new snow shovel for backup .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Certainly an eager lot! The snow slayers! Love the sinister face on the plow!:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Got about 2 inches of snow last night. Not enough to push around yet, but it's going down to 5 degrees in the next few days.:globesnow It begins!


----------



## TeamCheap

Well thats more than the nothing we've got here so far.

I have seen a few flakes falling here and there but nothing more than that yet.

I know it will come and stay for a few months when it does but I want to play in it NOW.

Oh well I still have a few minor things to do to my snow removal equipment.



I was thinking about that chute control and when I bought it the guy said it was like that when he got it (it was a mess-the cable and the crank rod was bent) I said " no problem I can fix that easy"..................I didnt have a clue LOL.
It took me almost an hour to figure it out and and put it back into operation.
(never ever messed with one of those until then but I love some puzzles)


----------



## snowman17

Snow already? I'm jealous.


----------



## Bamataco

I quite honestly don't miss snow at all. Most of what we get here where I live is gone rather quickly.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Snowing right now, but not stacking up real fast. Don't think I'll even plug the block heater in just yet, even though it will be zero or even below zero by Tuesday.


----------



## Country Boy

I use the Bobcat 5600T Toolcat to clear the driveway, and a shovel to do the sidewalk by the house. I did restore a 1970 Ariens Snowblower (7hp 32") that I pull out from time to time, but I don't use it that much. Having the Bobcat is nice. I stay nice and toasty in the heated cab.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Got a severe blizzard last night complete with good ol' classic white outs and power outages. Plenty of snow for the ploying, but can't get to it until tonight. Anyone else shoving snow yet?


----------



## TeamCheap

No....no snow here.....sniff...sniff.

They say we may get some flurries at the end of the week or saturday but I'm not expecting much.

Michigan is so poor we cant even afford snow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well.....It dropped to about 10 degrees and small flurries. Got about 4 inches on the ground right now and -5 degrees. The plow don't come out until I get about 8-12 inches on the ground, so still waiting!


----------



## TeamCheap

I'd plow 4"s but I wont use the thrower until about 6"s or more is out there.

My little tractor cant move tons of snow I have to get it while the little guy can still push it.:lmao:

It wont be long now and we'll get some white stuff, I always enjoy the first few snows but by the first of the year I just want spring to come.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

TeamCheap said:


> I'd plow 4"s but I wont use the thrower until about 6"s or more is out there.
> 
> My little tractor cant move tons of snow I have to get it while the little guy can still push it.:lmao:
> 
> It wont be long now and we'll get some white stuff, I always enjoy the first few snows but by the first of the year I just want spring to come.


I hear ya! I have a quarter mile long driveway and it's entirely mine, not shared. If I plow before the snow packs down a bit, I just move the gravel off the sides of the road, if I use the rear blade. I sometimes will use the bucket slightly rolled back, but it's not to effective until you get about a foot of snow on the ground. When it gets around 5 to 10 below zero, and one gets ice on the inside of your windows corners...........It's time for Spring!


----------



## rsmith335

Looks like you boys are going to get hammed with snow this week. Happy Thanks Giving


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rsmith335 said:


> Looks like you boys are going to get hammed with snow this week. Happy Thanks Giving


Where you located at Rick? What's your snow prospects or boating weather looking like?


----------



## TeamCheap

Well the temps are in the 20's right now and I doubt it will get much warmer then lower 30's.

There were a few flakes floating around and I'm not talking about the ones at the stores early in the morning I'm talking real snow flakes.

We could get some snow here anytime although the ground still isnt really frozen yet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Ours is frozen and the snows still coming, and there is now enough that the John Deere is coming out today to show that white stuff who's boss around here. The JD gets real possesive of our quarter mile long road!:lmao:


----------



## rsmith335

Where you located at Rick? What's your snow prospects or boating weather looking like? 

NW Arkansas, We had a dusting of snow sleet Thanks Giving morning, gone today. 19 for the low and 42 for the high. I think I'll leave the boat in the shop and burn my brush pile


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Picked up another 6 inches last night and still snowing, so I'm out the door again to plow the quarter mile! Pictures coming!


----------



## Bamataco

We had a little bit of snow a couple of days ago. But it amounted to nothing really. There was no sign of it by noon.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

We have 18 inches and I'm already sick of it! Here's a couple photos of our first plow job, before we picked up another foot today. Still have a bit to plow from that storm too tomorrow morning, and I'll put up some pictures of that plow job too.


----------



## TeamCheap

AHH YES......the white stuff.


I cant hardly wait for the first GOOD snow to hit around here.
I hope its over christmas holidays since I'll have 12 days off from work then.

I picked up some wheel weights, I hope they fit they are 55lbs. each plastic ones  filled but I got them cheap enough.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

TeamCheap said:


> AHH YES......the white stuff.
> 
> 
> I cant hardly wait for the first GOOD snow to hit around here.
> I hope its over christmas holidays since I'll have 12 days off from work then.
> 
> I picked up some wheel weights, I hope they fit they are 55lbs. each plastic ones  filled but I got them cheap enough.


What did you fill them with TC? Concrete is about the heaviest thing aside from some good ol' fashioned economy sand! Look at my bit about getting the snow of the roof for a glimps of some good snowfall, http://www.tractorforum.com/f160/gotta-get-snow-off-roof-15378/ and I think we've just begun!


----------



## TeamCheap

They were already filled with concrete I think, bought them used.
I havnt put them on yet but plan to go out there in a few minutes and see how they fit.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Cool! Hope you keep us up to date on the pictures! I'm out the door myself. Snow is falling again, and the Green Fist wants a piece of it! Snows already trembling.


----------



## freshtiva

Last year I used the rear blade only but it seemed like every time it snowed last year the wind also blew. Ive got a very long drive that goes up over a ridge. When the wind blows it drifts along the ridge and also where the drive enters into the woods ( guess the wind slows in the woods and the snow drops) Ive put up snow fence in the heavy drift areas. It works good unless I get a heavy snow combined with heavy wind. Once last year I couldnt keep the drifts out of the drive. Probably need to move the snow fence back some. This year Ive added a FEL to remove the drifts when they become unplowable, other wise you can spend all day plowing out the drifts, they just keep coming back. A couple of times last year Id go on the wind side of the snow fence and create some win rows out in the pasture to catch some snow before it hit the fence. That seems to work real well.


----------



## TeamCheap

No new pictures yet but will have some as soon as I have to move some snow.

We got light flurries all day yesterday and a dusting over night so it wont be long, I hope its a white christmas rather than a wet cold christmas.


----------



## flagtrax

*snow*

In my 3rd winter in Flagstaff I plan to plow with the tractor. The first year had little snow Last year I pushed snow with a quad and blade. This year I have a Kubota L245DT with a back blade. If we get snow like last year, I'll need it.:globesnow:globesnow


----------



## Kd7lmq

I live in western Washington, if we get a couple of inches it will be wet and blowers don't work. I have a 4 wheel drive pickup, and the wife has front wheel drive. Live in the country, so why do anything about it. I melts in a couple of days.


----------



## country Gent

Sorry I can't contribute. NONE OF THE ABOVE here in West Central Florida, but right at the moment it's damn sure cold. 35 degrees right now and heading for the 20s tonight. Woodstove going 24-7 for the last few days. I do have 2 Sears Sububans and 2 front snow blades though. One is my Puller tractor, Onan powered. Would do the job. Will save it for our place in TN where it was white yesterday. Happy Holidays


----------



## snowman17

Finally got something that stuck!!!! It was only a squall that put down 1/8 inch, but made the roads a mess. I was out when it happened and couldn't get home b/c of accidents. Can't wait for enough to use the snowblower!


----------



## TeamCheap

If Ididnt have to work today I could have plowed an 1" but it has all melted so I'm still waiting.


----------



## TeamCheap

Looks like rain to rain/snow mix then all snow starting late tonight and falling until sunday evening with a called for snow total of 8"-10".

Then monday the temps drop to some bitter cold and we'll have blowing snow.

AHHhhhh winter is here and I hope it's here to stay for a while, I want a white christmas.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Easy TC! You'll be sick of the crap before the end of the month.:lmao:


----------



## TeamCheap

As far as me and snow its always a love/hate relationship.

It all depends on what I have to do out in it, I dont mind plowing it around so much or driving in it (I actually like driving in snow-its fun to me).
Its when I'm working and looking for those caps under the snow/ice in the middle of the road that sends my blood pressure up a bit.

Its a rain/snow mix right now at 4:45 A.M. I just hope it gets a bit colder and just snows but instead it looks like its going to be a wet heavy snow.


----------



## TeamCheap

Well we got about 5 inches total and I plowed it with ease even though it was a wet heavy snow but now of course it is frozen solid with temps at 8 f outside right now.

No more snow forecast for the rest of the week probably because its going to be so *cold*.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

How about some pictures of the first plow job TC?


----------



## CRussell

*Pushing the Snow*

Tried out the simplicity for the first time pushing snow. I think it did a good job, two foot snow drift and it made this pile. Doesn't look like much but the pile is four feet tall and eight feet long. I just kept chipping away at the drift about four inches at a time.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

CRussell said:


> Tried out the simplicity for the first time pushing snow. I think it did a good job, two foot snow drift and it made this pile. Doesn't look like much but the pile is four feet tall and eight feet long. I just kept chipping away at the drift about four inches at a time.


YEAH! Looking good! Nice snow cut buddy! Bet you looked like a little kid at Christmas..........arty::globesnow:tractorsm


----------



## Bamataco

Yesterday in the afternoon I was wearing just a T shirt. Not a hint of snow here.


----------



## SARG

Still waiting for the first big quantity to hit.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

SARG said:


> Still waiting for the first big quantity to hit.


Well.....You'd better get ready!:lmao: Kind of reminds me of the classic fire station scenes from the movies where the residents spend all their spare time waxing the equipment!


----------



## TeamCheap

WOW I was just out messing around on the snowblower tractor (SS18) in the back yard and that thing can hurl some snow.

I made 3 passes and it works great now I just need some REAL snow in the driveway to play with.

I had to do some repair to the tire chains to get them to work I hope they hold up for this season.I will have to break down and buy the right set sooner or later but for now I have to do with what I have on hand.

I think now I can do a bit more work on a windshield.


----------



## Ernie

We had about 8 inches and then the winds came and left about 1 1/2 feet in the drive so I just drove thru it... It's supposed to rain thurs and friday and be in the mid to high 50's Sat.. It is a raw 21 degrees out at this time...


----------



## TeamCheap

:lmao: 21 is just starting to get cold......if there is a wind.

I like winter temps in the mid 20's where its just cold enough to keep things from getting sloppy but not really cold.

When it gets down near zero with a wind then its just dangerous to be outside but then my job requires it so I deal with it when I have to.

You know it's really cold when you walk outside and it just takes your breath away.

I was telling some people at work that bumped into my department about how the tools will freeze to your hands, I think they thought I was full of it until I had a big 12" adjustable wrench stuck to the palm of my hand.
It was only in the single digits (8-9)out there then and it gets colder.

I'm just not looking forward to no snow but atleast we had a white christmas which just always makes it all seem right.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

From todays plowing......


----------



## TeamCheap

Its slowly melting away here, still a few inches on the ground and it still pretty much looks the same as the last week or so but it is melting away.

The only good thing will be to get rid of that ice that came before that snow.

Our street still has large sections of 2" thick ice on it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Makes for some interesting walking and driving, eh?


----------



## TeamCheap

I have a blast driving in the snow but a sheer sheet of ice isnt fun at all.


----------



## d1weber

skid steer with bucket or blower, pickup with blade, 2 walk behinds 2 stage blowers , 2 snow throwers, lots of shovels. pick what you want and start on a pile, 4 apartment complexes, 2 business, storage sheds-21, my storge building , inlaws my moms my house and a church.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Friggin awesome Bolens! That 1050 is older than I am and still rocks! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looking at the first Bolens and it becomes increasingly clear that people must have had great backs at that time, at least the seat designers!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice herd Bolens. You should be a might proud!


----------



## sledman42g

Use my loader to shovel not hard on the back at all!! More fun to but don't tell the wife that.


----------



## freshtiva

Bolens 1000 said:


> I have 7 Bolens
> 
> With Numerous attachments
> Roto tillers, mowing decks, dump cart, front blade, Mold board plow ect..



Nice, you dont have to waste time switching attachments. Just switch tractors.


----------



## mitch62

*Cant get the auger blade off my john deere snow blower*

I videoed the problem. Any help is greatly appreciated.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwDAc3P6Hoo]YouTube - Help! Can't get the auger blade off my John Deere snow blower[/ame][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwDAc3P6Hoo]YouTube - Help! Can't get the auger blade off my John Deere snow blower[/ame]


----------



## BelarusBulldog

mitch62 said:


> I videoed the problem. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> YouTube - Help! Can't get the auger blade off my John Deere snow blowerYouTube - Help! Can't get the auger blade off my John Deere snow blower


On the back side of the blower housing there must be another bearing and cup that the impeller shaft goes through. Take that apart and the shaft and impeller should come out as one unit. You will then be able to fix the impeller and re-assemble. Bye


----------



## farmertim

tisenberg said:


> Hmmm... My post, but I can't edit it. Will the moderator of this section edit the Poll and add something like.
> 
> 4) don't get snow
> 5) melts by the next day, don't need to


What he said.
:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

farmertim said:


> What he said.
> :lmao:


I saw you posted here and I thought to myself.............. Okay, I got you now!:lmao:


----------



## ErnieS

I spent my first 50 years with a snow shovel as a standard part of my winter wardrobe. It started snowing about 10 AM one morning and although most everyone left at noon, I stayed til 5. I made it all the way home but couldn't get into my drive. That was the last time I held a snow shovel. A couple weeks later, I was living in Florida working on my tan. I'm in Alabama now and, I think it was December 21st, I saw one snow flake and almost didn't close on the house here.
My ex was born in Recife in Brazil a few hundred miles south of the equator and never saw snow until she was 30 She loves Connecticut


----------



## Paul40

Moved to a rural acreage in SE Saskatchewan just before the onset of winter in '08. The place has 2 houses, one for wife and me, the other for our son and family. Bought a Craftsman DYS 5500 and a dozer blade for it. Figured that would do for the driveways, as I didn't expect any huge amounts of snow. Soon learned otherwise, not because of huge snowfalls, which we don't get all that often, but because of drifts that can easily be 3 ft. in the driveway. Didn't take long to realize needed something better, and after one wicked snowfall I finally shovelled myself out enough to drive into Regina to buy a snow blower. I think the whole city was sold out, but a JD dealer finally located one at one of their outlets about 60 KM away. It's only 22". but at least it was better than shovelling. Later I located a 42" one that mounted on the Craftsman, and that made life easier. Last year I bought a blade for the front of the F150 4x4, and that made it easier still, not only a wider swath in a faster vehicle, but also the benefit of sitting in a heated cab. Problem was that we wound up with so much snow last winter that I ran out of places to put it, and I recently bought an old Massey Harris 55 with a front end loader. Aside from having a few projects that will involve moving soil, I'll be able to move snow with that in case we have another winter like the last one. 

Paul


----------



## farmertim

Paul, sounds like you are all set up now for snow moving. I am so glad I don't have that problem, But I do miss a white Christmas oh wait a minute that's my childhood rose coloured glasses talking 
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## jhngardner367

THANKS A LOT,GUYS!! I was happy with my 42" blade on FRANKENWHEELS,until now!Now,on top of the auger mount,FRANKENWHEELS, my Goldwing,and ten other projects,I start thinking of making a bucket for FRANKENWHEELS!!SO MUCH TO DO>>>SO LITTLE TIME !!!BRAINDRAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty

Whats SNOW?


----------



## farmertim

Rusty said:


> Whats SNOW?


What he said


----------



## Rusty

Since I live in sunny Florida thats one job my trctor will never have to perform. Just as well ,I hear diesel can gel in cold weather .what the heck do you do then? wait for it to thaw?


----------



## Brother-Al

NEVER SAY NEVER! Mother Nature is a Mutha! And Mr. Murphy is an SOB! LOL!

It does gel when it gets insanely cold. If that happens, it's usually not worth going outside anyway. =)


----------



## Thomas

The diesel station will have winter blend or one can add anti gel.
Always good to purchase diesel from high volume diesel station...where cities or town,untilies purchase from.


----------



## Brokenfeather

*Been using tractor mounted plow, but*

Been using a GT 3000 sears with plow mounted. Wheel weights, Chains, extra weight on a rear mounted tray. I will push a fair amount of snow. Just recently add a Wards walk behind with a blower. Haven't used it yet, but looking forward to trying it out. Hope it will take care of the stuff I've had to call for help with in the past. We'll see.


----------



## stude32

*plow with tractor*

remove with tractor


----------



## Hobbytractor1

*Gonna use my loader plow another season*

This will be my second season using this loader plow on my little John Deer. I said I would post how it worked.

I am very impressed. It really goes on and stays in with the tie down straps. Makes cleaning my driveway and making it look good much easier than using my loader bucket. It is very simple but good.

Extreme Metal Products, LLC


----------



## GeorgeTE20

*Want DIY advice/help*

I have used a plow-guy who uses a truck/blade to clear my 1/4 mi. unpaved drive & parking area near the house. I then use an Ariens blower to cleanup what the plow leaves around the house.

Now I have a JD 3005 w FEL. I'd like advice on how to use that to do the job. What do I need? Blower? Scrapper blade? Bucket blade?

George


----------



## Ed Hill

I have a Meyer Drive-Pro plow on my Jeep Wrangler for plowing. When the banks get too high, I use the bucket on my Kubota L4330 to move them. I also have a Kubota B1750 with a smaller bucket and a Herd sander on the back. It is possible to get all three pieces of equipment stuck along the 650 foot driveway, I have to admit.


----------



## Paul40

When we moved to SE Saskatchewan 3 years ago I figured that the lawn would be a bigger problem than snow. Got a Craftsman DYS 5500 and added a dozer blade to do 2 drives with a total of around 450 ft. An 18" snowfall soon put an end to that kind of thinking. Had to drive 110 miles, after the guy from the RM got me out with his grader, to get what was probably the only walk-behind left in the area, a 24" Ariens, after the JD guy made a bunch of calls for me. Did manage to make it through the winter with that. Got a 2 stage blower for the Chraftsman in the Spring, along with chains and weights. Managed to make it through the second winter with them, even though I went through a lot of belts on the Chrafsman mounted blower. Next spring I got an F150 4x4 and a blade, and in an ordinary winter that would've done ok, but with the amount of snow we got, I started running out of places to push it. The RM grader operator helped me out by pushing the piles of snow out of the way for me. Got an old MH 55 with a FEL this spring, followed by an old White GT 1650 Yard Boss with a blower (and mower and tiller), so now with all that stuff, plus a few cordless snow shovels, I hope to be able to stay mobile. The F150 will be used in the drives, cleaned up with the White, the Craftsman is more manoverable around the buildings, the Ariel for the paths through the trees, and the MH in case we have a repeat of last winter. Of course I'd be more than willing to not have to use any of the above until about March, but that's not likely to happen. At least I should be prepared.

Paul


----------



## 46mech

If it's light enough and not that deep, it's the shovel.... since we get a lot of drifting here where I live, that's not that often. So.... it was mostly done with the bucket and tractor; until.... I got the 3 pt mounted blower! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vo2et

I use a 64" blower behind my utility tractor, once you blow it its gone !

see the link... [ame=http://youtu.be/5eQgIhGDHy8]FotonTE254B64.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

good luck!


----------



## zebra1948

I have a brand new JD x530 with a two stage snow blower. I'm still waiting for the first snow here! I'm in no hurry for it though.

If it can't handle it I'll call a guy who will come do it with a bobcat!


----------



## jb62901

This year I'll still be using the BX2360 but will have a b2789 blower on the rear. Will also have the front blade and FEL if needed on the 900 feet of drive.

http://oi56.tinypic.com/2rfwwnm.jpg


----------



## DK35vince

This year I will be using a Western 9' truck plow with power angle mounted to the front of my tractor for snow removal.


----------



## WJBMF35

Nice Vince . Did you modify the blade??


----------



## DK35vince

The blade was rusted pretty bad. 
I needed to tear it apart, remove the rust and paint it.
I welded on a skid steer QA plate for the loader to hook into.


----------



## farmertim

Nice job, again,, just glad I don't have a snow problem..
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas

Do you have rear weights or the tires loaded,because of the plow?

9' heck of push.

Neat and clean setup.


----------



## DK35vince

I have loaded rear tires, chains on all 4 and a 7' rear blade hanging off the 3 point
hitch.
Traction should not be a problem.


----------



## pauldeere

I remember plowing snow off the runway at Barksdale AFB in Bosier City La. in the early 60's


----------



## TINBENDER7

I live in Florida, need I say more?


----------



## Dleeder

My "WIFE" & I came up with this cab. Just waiting for snow now


----------



## jbrumberg

What I have- FEL and boxblade


----------



## pogobill

I guess where I am, it depends on the urgency to get the snow out of the way. If i'm in a hurry, I use the Case with the FEL and the blower on the back. 













If I'm in no rush, and the day turns out real nice, I play at it with my 8N with a rear blade.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thirdroc17

tisenberg said:


> So... which do you do?



That's what 4 wheel drive is for. Just waller through and pack it down until spring. Only problem is, come spring, there will be something over a foot of snow packed into ice, that when it softens, will make a REAL mess! 2funny

So if it snows more than say, 6", I'll blow it out. Otherwise, use the waller through and pack it down method. This makes the ice build up by spring a little more manageable.

Yeah, I don't care for winter, it's cold out there, yuck.......


----------



## bwb

*One of mine wasn't on the list*

Here are both tractors that I use to clear my driveway.


----------



## tisenberg

Two things....

1) I can't believe I still remember my password, I haven't logged into this site in years! 

2) wow, I started this thread in 2004 and it still lives!


----------



## pogobill

3) come and hang out more often!


----------



## Argee

tisenberg said:


> Two things....
> 
> 1) I can't believe I still remember my password, I haven't logged into this site in years!
> 
> 2) wow, I started this thread in 2004 and it still lives!


Hey tisenberg! How the hell are you?!?


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Welcome Back!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

tisenberg said:


> Two things....
> 
> 1) I can't believe I still remember my password, I haven't logged into this site in years!
> 
> 2) wow, I started this thread in 2004 and it still lives!


Start a few more threads!


----------



## Mikeburg

I just read the whole shebang and thought it was worth it. I just got a blade for the JD130 that we cut grass with. Other than that it's a Ariens724 walkbehind. Not to forget the shovel that served me well before we moved here.


----------



## Raughan

Nothing but winter fun with this snow shovel.


----------



## Mikeburg

Raughan said:


> Nothing but winter fun with this snow shovel.


I understand, Preious owner left a Case MX120 with a front end loader for me to use. I did for two years and have been looking for a replacement since then. You have exactly what I've been looking at!


----------



## a1elcamino

I have JD 2210 with 54" blade on the front


----------



## Fluid

Shovel snow away from doors, then use plow,then switch to blower to get rid of piles of snow.


----------



## fatjay

I have a 52" blade and 48" blower for my tractor. The plow is nice, but the blower really moves the snow away so it doesn't pile up. Works well for the driveways that are 3 cars wide.


----------



## Jim_WV

Neat looking rig you got there fatjay :thumbsup:.


----------



## fatjay

I'm building another off an ariens gt chassis. It'll have a 2 stage instead of a single, and more power!


----------



## Mikeburg

FatJay, keep us posted with the build on the projects page. My JD L130 might be a candidate for a cab like that.


----------



## fatjay

Mikeburg said:


> FatJay, keep us posted with the build on the projects page. My JD L130 might be a candidate for a cab like that.


Just posted again. 
http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/new-holland-s-14-restoration-project-pictures-26436-new


----------



## UncleJoe

Need another option. I have a 6.5' plow for the Dodge and a 7.5' for the GMC 1 ton dump. Don't have the blades on yet for this pic since it was only a light dusting but the Dodge is hooked up now for the 4" we got over the weekend.


----------



## Cublover

UncleJoe said:


> Need another option. I have a 6.5' plow for the Dodge and a 7.5' for the GMC 1 ton dump. Don't have the blades on yet for this pic since it was only a light dusting but the Dodge is hooked up now for the 4" we got over the weekend.


Unk, Paint the bed on GMC black and it's a clone to my nephew's rig. He has a salt spreader that came with it. It was bought at auction from a small town near here. Former asphalt truck too. We put a 4" blade on the air chisel and dug the 'rust free' frame out. The dirt driveway looked like we covered it with millin's from grinding a highway. Power for hydraulics comes from a belt drive, engine mounted pump. 454 CI, 4 speed, 4 wd.


----------



## azazelcrey

*Farmall wont start in this cold so I can plow driveway...*

I'm having trouble starting my Farmall H. I killed the starter Monday and just had it rebuilt. It is -10 + outside and heated oil, plus aimed space heater at block. Ganna put in my new starter today and try again.. Any ideas? I want to make it so she starts every time on the cold days.


----------



## ben70b

this is how I do it now


----------



## azazelcrey

*Tips on cold srarting?*

Using home made oil heater out of popcorn machine and Styrofoam box to heat oil and using spaceheater to heat engine. Brand new plug 2mos ago. Starter rebuild yesterday. Full battery and octane booster in my gas... just cranks no fire. Ran great last week. I think she was flooded. I drained crab and set sit for 2days Any advise?


----------



## Cublover

azazelcrey said:


> Using home made oil heater out of popcorn machine and Styrofoam box to heat oil and using spaceheater to heat engine. Brand new plug 2mos ago. Starter rebuild yesterday. Full battery and octane booster in my gas... just cranks no fire. Ran great last week. I think she was flooded. I drained crab and set sit for 2days Any advise?


Try a different brand of spark Plugs. Might help. I have best luck with AC or NGK.


----------



## pogobill

Ok, for all you overweight dudes that want to lose a little weight in the new year, build yourself one of these..... Either that or just build one for the wife, then you can kick back and relax.... out there with the dog! Ain't that right jdfan100!:lmao:


----------



## Mikeburg

Looks like you might need some wheel weights on that rig!!!!


----------



## azazelcrey

Got my farmall h and Honda runnin!!!!! Yay


----------



## azazelcrey

*fixed*



Cublover said:


> Try a different brand of spark Plugs. Might help. I have best luck with AC or NGK.


After spending a bunch on a starter rebuild. I found a ripped wire. I checked for spark and had friend turn her over. She started up and ran on three cylinders. Put the plug wire back on and purrs like a kitten. thanks everyone for any advice


----------



## jdfan100

pogobill said:


> Ok, for all you overweight dudes that want to lose a little weight in the new year, build yourself one of these..... Either that or just build one for the wife, then you can kick back and relax.... out there with the dog! Ain't that right jdfan100!:lmao:


Hell yea pogo!


----------



## UncleJoe

20 years of plowing and still going.


----------



## grnspot110

Since 2010, I've upgraded my blower tractor to a 1980-314 w/49 blower, electric chute & spout controls. Still use the 83-420 for pushing & have the 790 w/300 loader if I need it! ~~ grnspot


----------



## film495

Blower on garden tractor. Although, I admit sometimes when there is slush I just sort of push it to the edge with the blower, like using a blade...


----------



## smokinmad

At least a set of tire chains on dat PoGo Machine. My fat Donkey still fits on my diesels seat. lol Cute tho.....


----------



## grnspot110

I needed a "tool" for the walks as shoveling is getting hard on me, so I bought this a few days ago:


----------



## pogobill

grnspot110 said:


> I needed a "tool" for the walks as shoveling is getting hard on me, so I bought this a few days ago:


grnspot110.... looks great, but it ain't green!! You're going to have to paint it!!


----------



## harddock

*Erskine 601FM on John Deere 770*

Here is my rear PTO driven front mounted 60" blower Note the enclosure made from a cheap shower curtain!


----------



## tractorman31

That thing is wesome i need one for the them city kids not for me cause my drive way is a mile off the road hahah vuts still really cool and also ur gonna need some tire chains for that eh


----------



## DK35vince

Todays plowing with my Kioti DK 35 with 9' Western power angle front blade.


----------



## tcreeley

Last couple of years I mounted a 7' plow on my fel bucket and plowed the snow. At the start of the winter I had a bad cold and and fell behind with the snow. I just started using the bucket - 5 ft and found it faster and neater. I'm using that now.
I was worried about the ice and packed snow out to the barn. I angled the bucket down, lifted the front end a bit, and using the back wheels- scraped the ice off the drive to the barn. 
I am not tempted to go back to the plow.

I like it because it frees the bucket up for other chores like wood. I am not using the carryall like I used to, because with the bucket I can get the wood up on the deck where it is a direct route to the stove. 2-3 loads / week depending on temps.


----------



## DK35vince

tcreeley said:


> Last couple of years I mounted a 7' plow on my fel bucket and plowed the snow. At the start of the winter I had a bad cold and and fell behind with the snow. I just started using the bucket - 5 ft and found it faster and neater. I'm using that now.
> I was worried about the ice and packed snow out to the barn. I angled the bucket down, lifted the front end a bit, and using the back wheels- scraped the ice off the drive to the barn.
> I am not tempted to go back to the plow.
> 
> I like it because it frees the bucket up for other chores like wood. I am not using the carryall like I used to, because with the bucket I can get the wood up on the deck where it is a direct route to the stove. 2-3 loads / week depending on temps.


Did your bucket mounted plow angle?
If it didn't angle then, like you said, using the bucket likely works better.

I have the skid steer style quick attach on my loader.
So it only takes a minute or 2 to remove/install the bucket or the snow plow. 
I nearly always use the plow. With the ability of the front blade to power angle, left, right, straight I find the plow many times faster/easier than using the bucket on my driveway.


----------



## Fluid

My favorite snow removal tool.


----------



## jhngardner367

Just before deciding to move here, I rebuilt the snow thrower for my Bolens. Now,it sits by the wood stack,getting rusty .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

jhngardner367 said:


> Just before deciding to move here, I rebuilt the snow thrower for my Bolens. Now,it sits by the wood stack,getting rusty .


And............ You're.............Complaining? Lord, I hope not!:lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367

Yes,..and no ! LOL!
I hate to see it rusting........but I don't miss the snow !!LOL!


----------



## veeguy

I did *not* need that flashback to winter at all! Last winter psychologically scarred me. It seemed to never end, and we got a 6" or larger snowfall at least once a week. I had almost convinced myself that it was all a bad dream, then B-A-M! My eyes are assaulted by those tractor-plowing-snow pix. I think I might need to call a mental health professional and either get them to write me a Zanax prescription (or assist me in finding someone dependable for snow removal- (I wonder if there are obsessive-compulsive snow shovelers out there?))

One good thing may come out of this- I now have fresh motivation to go out to the garage and attempt to get the damn stuck flywheel off my Simplicity engine so I can get it running before the snow starts flying again.


----------



## jhngardner367

LOL! veeguy,...we're all a bit "touched" in the head about last winter! 
They actually had snow in Little Rock !
People were FREAKIN' here,over 6' of snow! As a former Michigander,it didn't bother me.but this state nearly shut down !


----------



## ben70b

Man it's way too early in the year to get restarted with this thread ain't it guys?


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## Fredneck

hmmm, since the last post was nearly a month old, i'm puzzled about why this was included in the "newest threads" listing.

none of the poll options work for me. up to and including last year, i simply drove thru the snow. this year, i'll hopefully be plowing with an old pickup acquired as a dedicated plow vehicle.


----------



## jhngardner367

When someone posts on an old thread, it comes to the front,as a new post,basically reactivating it.


----------



## Fredneck

i understand that - but before my post, the next most recent post i see is from august. whose post "reactivated" the thread? am i missing something here?


----------



## Fredneck

i wonder if it was bumped by a new _vote_, not post.


----------



## jhngardner367

I believe it was mine ,on 8/22/14 .


----------



## jhngardner367

I don't know WHY,but I spent this afternoon cleaning,lubricating,and adjusting the snowcaster,for the Bolens.
I've got half a mind to turn it into some kind of hay rake.It would be more useful !


----------



## ben70b

light fluffy snow, about 7"!


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## jhngardner367

Yup........Winter is here !


----------



## fatjay

Not enough to blow, got about 3-4" yesterday. Plus the blower's idler sprocket bolt is broke and I need a new one.

So I put the plow on and cleared a dozen driveways.


----------



## jhngardner367

OMG! A snowflake !

View attachment 23058


----------



## ftorleans1

I've got to build something like fatjay has!!! We had 3" of light, Dry snow yesterday and running the Gravely 14G in fourth gear creates enough breeze to freeze my face and knees... Nothing like plowing your driveway and creating your own wind chill.........


----------



## jhngardner367

Yeah,it is a pretty cool cab set up !


----------



## fatjay

Thanks! My buddy's kids saw it the other day and they went home and told hteir mother it was like something that would chase you in a nightmare  

I didn't get around to heat yet, but it has running lights, flood lights, backup camera, and 400w stereo that hooks into my iphone. I have plumbing for heat, and a garage door rubber seal that will take care of the gaps around the perimeter.


----------



## Paul40

Happy New Year everyone.
I have a 42" MTD 2 stage blower on a Craftsman DYS 5500 tractor. The last few days the blower has been slowing down when I get into anything deeper, and I can easily stall it completely, even in the powder snow that we get here. Today it stopped turning alltogether, even without a load.
Forward of the 90° gearbox everything appeared to be free, but I found the pulley for the belt drive from the tractor completely stuck. I'd checked the gearbox before the season, and it was ok, so I suspected a bearing. I was ready to pull the whole thing out for repair, even though it's a bit cool, -11° F at the moment.
The pulley is pretty much completely enclosed except at the rear, where the belt enters. The belt has to be installed from the bottom, and there is just enough room where, with patience, skill, and a lot of brute force, the pulley can be installed. I did contributed a bit to the difficulty there, because I'm using a "B" belt, even though I believe it was intended to use an "A", but I find that they last longer. The pulley enclosure is about 10" or 12" in front of the engine exhaust.
Upon closer inspection I discovered that between the bottom of the pulley and the enclosure there was a solid chunk of ice. With help of a propane torch I managed to melt it and I'm on my way again.
I realize that MTD is not really the Rolls Royce in tractors or accessories, but that is a really poor design, even for them. The engine exhaust warms up the surrounding area to melt the snow, and I often have to clear ice from the chute rotating mechanism. V belts by their nature also cause heat, so any snow going into the enclosure can melt, causing the problem I had. At the moment I'm scratching my head trying to figure out a way to fix it. Cutting holes into the bottom of the enclosure might allow melted snow to run out, but it might make it worse by exposing the pulley even more. I suppose I'll have to keep the torch handy, and keep a close eye on it, unless somebody has a better idea.
Happy tractoring.
Paul


----------



## jhngardner367

Paul40,
This will sound silly,but it worked for me,when I lived in Michigan.
I cut some 5/16 slots,at the bottom,for drainage,and then I ran some of the flexible exhaust repair tube (1and 5/8") from the muffler outlet,to the opening,near the pulley. It directed the exhaust to the area,and was simpleto connect/disconnect.


----------



## biker48

I use a back blade on my 8N ford tract while dreamming of some day having something like this..

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk13mZq06PI


----------



## DK35vince

I found a good condition used 3 point snow blower this year.
So this is my snow removal setup now.
Loader mounted 9' power angle Western snow plow out front , 63" 2 stage snow blower in the back, chains on all 4.


----------



## jhngardner367

NICE !!............Uh,you wouldn't want to trade it for my Bolens,by any chance???


----------



## Thomas

Looks like you got BIG surprise for old man winter.


----------



## DK35vince

jhngardner367 said:


> NICE !!............Uh,you wouldn't want to trade it for my Bolens,by any chance???


Thanks, but I'm rather fond of the setup I have.


----------



## jhngardner367

Nuts !!! Lol!


----------



## fatjay

I've seen those 3pt snowblowers and htey never made much sense to me. So you have to drive backward down the driveway with them? Do you twist around to watch where you're going or use mirrors? It just seems a bit uncomfortable to me.


----------



## OldBuzzard

It mostly depends on what kind of snow and how deep it is.

For the fluffy stuff I have a Bolens EK7 and a G11 with blowers. 

For the heavy slushy stuff I find my HT20D with a hydro angle blade is better. Plus the cab makes it more comfy.

And if it ever gets SERIOUSLY deep I have an 1886 with a FEL.


----------



## dzldanz1

My outfit. Yes it's cozy in there


----------



## fatjay

Disappointed yet again. Second week in a row we were supposed to get big snow. First week was predicted 12-16", got 2". Now predicted 6-8", got 1" of slush. I had to take the blower off the tractor and put on the plow.


----------



## Thomas

No need to be disapointed fatjay,just haul up your gear etc. to my driveway for some seat time....snow banks are high and the snow drifts like cement.


----------



## jhngardner367

I actually got out and played with the Bolens,today!.....But it reminded me why I don't miss it!
Came inside and had some Chili,and now I'm relaxing with some hot cocoa !


----------



## newguyonacase

*most*

most of the above... Canadian.


----------



## jhngardner367

We got hit with a winter storm,today.
First it was freezing rain,then sleet,and now it's snow! Looks like I get to play with the Bolens !


----------



## DK35vince

Still winter here.
Calling for -8 F again tonight


----------



## jhngardner367

This is why I brought the blade,and the snowblower,when I moved here !
Mother nature sometimes gets PMS !

View attachment 23614


View attachment 23615


View attachment 23616


----------



## Fredneck

this winter, i will confess to saying "oh well" and just driving over it.


----------



## Thomas

And what miss having cold nose toes fingers digging snow remover from the ditch.


----------



## David-H

NC mountains- There is often ice on the bottom. I use a FEL and chains. My driveway is on an incline (as is everything on this mountain except my garden and my living room ;-) Leaving off the chains on a fresh snowfall without the earlier ice - happens sometimes.


----------



## Mikeburg

*Snow!!!*

David, I havn't gotten to the JD yet, and you have snow!


----------



## grnspot110

Since my previous post I have acquired a 1953 JD 40S that I mounted a 5' Ford front blade that I use for snow pushing. Haven't put the blower on the 314 for the last two years. Didn't even need to use any power snow equipment last winter.

Also now have a 1980 2418 Power King with front blade if I need it!


----------



## Badgrandpa

fatjay said:


> Not enough to blow, got about 3-4" yesterday. Plus the blower's idler sprocket bolt is broke and I need a new one.
> 
> So I put the plow on and cleared a dozen driveways.


Here's the one I built









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

